# Christen Eagle in Las Vegas area



## Dror (Apr 14, 2015)

Anybody with Christen Eagle in Las Vegas area?

I'll be in Las Vegas on 14-15 May, would love to fly Christen Eagle, paying for it of course.

Thanks, Dror.


----------

